# Boudoir Self-Portraits



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm well known for Boudoir in my area, and have considered going to other photographers for my own Boudoir Shots-
But
I am not happy with their style, creativity or pricing based on talent.
I am wondering if I would be able to take them myself, and if so does anyone have any tips?
I have taken a few self-portraits before but am not exactly a pro in the self-timer department and am worried my placement/movement for lying down will be too hard to get the manual focus perfectly on my eyes.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 29, 2012)

> I am not happy with their style, creativity or pricing based on talent.



So are you saying you're best boudoir photographer in New Zealand? That there are no photographers in your country whom you look up to? Being a "well-known" boudoir photographer, you've got to know some pretty good boudoir photographers..or are they beneath you? As a well-known boudoir photographer, you must know some good poses, otherwise how else are you well-known?

My best advice, "act natural"..


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> > I am not happy with their style, creativity or pricing based on talent.
> 
> 
> So are you saying you're best boudoir photographer in New Zealand? That there are no photographers in your country whom you look up to? Being a "well-known" boudoir photographer, you've got to know some pretty good boudoir photographers..or are they beneath you? As a well-known boudoir photographer, you must know some good poses, otherwise how else are you well-known?
> ...


I never said that, LOL, what???!!
I am talking about the photographer's in my area.
Who very much just pick up a camera and BOOM they are professional. Don't tell me that you don't know some photographer's like that?
And my area is not exactly vast, so I would consider myself one of the higher-up photographers in my area but who am I to judge who is best?
I may as well be blunt online- otherwise people commenting may not understand my situation fully.
I absolutely LOVE boudoir photography,
The way you can be a bit of an exhibitionist without being a *cough* -slu*.
Yes, I do know good poses (Again, in my opinion- I don't get hired by being untalented though)
But how would I fuse them into a self-timered photo and "nail it"


----------



## Kolander (Jun 29, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> ...I am talking about the photographer's in my area.
> Who very much just pick up a camera and BOOM they are professional...


Then you are NOT talking about the _photographers _in your area, but the amateurs


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 29, 2012)

Pick up a wireless remote, would be my suggestion.  I'm not positive on the options for the D3100, but on my D7000, I can set the remote to be instant or on a delay of 2 seconds - which gives me enough time to hide or drop the remote to get it out of the picture.

Another option would be trying the Nikon software that lets you control your camera with your PC.  That way you could set up your computer (laptop would probably work best, for portability) and use it as a live monitor so you can check your poses and angle and such.

Third option would be to get some sort of intervalometer - I don't think the D3100 has that built-in.  You could do it through the same software that lets you control the camera with the PC I think, or else it might be a small purchase at a camera store.  That way you could set up your camera to just snap photos every 5 or 10 seconds and you could just pose away, and maybe get up once in a while to adjust settings and such.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I take a lot of self pics. I have a Sony A55, and a remote timer. My timer has a instant take or 2 second. I step up a tripod and take a few shots. Then make adjustments in my position and posing. I take a lot of pics to get several that are good, but the more you practice the faster and less shots taken. Auto is easier for me, but have shot in M. Also, practice hiding the remote before you set it. Got some goofy shots trying to hide the thing...back or front of undies away from camera, under body parts or covering with hand,etc


----------

